# Tempestade Tropical INGRID (Atlântico 2007 #09)



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 02:28)

Seguimento da Tempestade Tropical INGRID no Atlântico em tópico dedicado confotme as regras do forum.

A partir da TD#8 (Depressão Tropical 8) formou-se no Atlântico a *Tempestade Tropical INGRID*.
Os antecedentes da INGRID estão no topico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007) (Página 16-20)

Para já ainda não há nova actualização das previsões por parte do NHC mas já é oficial no site do NRL


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 08:27)

> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082007
> 1100 PM AST THU SEP 13 2007
> 
> *TROPICAL STORM INGRID DISCUSSION NUMBER   7*
> ...







> A NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE HAS BEEN ON A RESEARCH MISSION THIS
> EVENING AND FOUND 35 KT WINDS USING THE ON-BOARD STEPPED-FREQUENCY
> MICROWAVE RADIOMETER (SFMR).  THESE WINDS MATCH UP FAIRLY WELL TO A
> RECENT QUIKSCAT PASS THAT SUGGESTED WINDS OF ABOUT 35 KT AND
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 08:38)

Apesar da subida de categoria para Tempestade Tropical, a verdade é que as notícias/previsões são boas. 

*1) Trajecto mais pelo norte *






*2) Intensidade*
Alguns modelos apontam para um cenário hostil no caminho da Ingrid já a partir de sábado com a formação duma ULL/TUTT- Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough (ver nota *), cuja intensidade varia de modelo para modelo, mas que nalgun casos poderia até mesmo destruir a Ingrid. É uma situação normal em Julho por exemplo, mas em Setembro é bastante raro, sorte de quem vai para férias este fim de semana.
O próprio NHC na sua previsão tem a Ingrid a baixar novamente para Depressão tropical na 2ªfeira.

De qualquer forma, isto são previsões, e como temos visto este ano em que já ocorreram algumas surpresas inesperadas, mantenham-se atentos, sobretudo porque uma evolução como a que é prevista agora é bastante invulgar nesta altura do ano. Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia. De qualquer forma, as previsões são estas, não podiam ser melhores para já. 

* 


> A "TUTT" is a Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough. A TUTT low is a TUTT that has completely cut-off. TUTT lows are more commonly known in the Western Hemisphere as an "upper cold low". TUTTs are different than mid-latitude troughs in that they are maintained by subsidence warming near the tropopause which balances radiational cooling. TUTTs are important for tropical cyclone forecasting as they can force large amounts of vertical wind shear over tropical disturbances and tropical cyclones which may inhibit their strengthening.


----------



## Cinda (14 Set 2007 às 09:12)

Olá Vince

Fiquei um pouco mais animada com estas notícias, mas vamos aguardar...
Ainda tenho esperança que tenha sorte.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 11:29)

Cinda disse:


> Fiquei um pouco mais animada com estas notícias, mas vamos aguardar...
> Ainda tenho esperança que tenha sorte.



Se isto se confirmar há aqui de facto uma boa dose de sorte.
Esta imagem explica porquê:






Daqui a 100 horas (3ªfeira) a Ingrid entraria numa zona de águas com muito calor acumulado, que levaria a uma enorme intensificação, foi uma zona deste género que fez com que o Felix há pouco tempo tivesse explodido em muito pouco tempo. Ora é precisamente nesta altura que devido à tal ULL que as condições se vão degradar, com um aumento acentuado do windshear que debilitará fortemente a Ingrid.

Pelo que uma situação/previsão deste género comporta alguns riscos, pois uma pequena/média alteração na previsão da ULL pode significar um cenário radicalmente diferente. No entanto, até lá, quanto mais ela for subindo rumo a NW melhor.


*Trajecto*
O trajecto oficial do NHC neste momento está em "modo" cauteloso/conservador, ou seja, não foi totalmente atrás da tendência dos últimos run's dos modelos, o que eu acho muito bem. O NHC vai esperar mais algumas saídas dos modelos para confirmar esta tendência tão para norte, e se a tendência se mantiver aí sim ajustará o trajecto da previsão oficial. Também será um sinal de que o NHC também está um pouco desconfiado deste cenário...

Na imagem o trajecto do NHC é o bordeaux com os simbolos de furacão, e por exemplo o respeitado GFDL que era o modelo que insistia numa trajectória mais pelo sul é o amarelo e que agora entrou em sintonia com os outros numa trajectória mais pelo norte.






*Satélite*
No satélite a Ingrid continua com bom aspecto, apresenta nuvens características do "outflow" em quase todos os quadrantes (à excepção duma parte oeste), ou seja, a divergência do ar/ventilação de dentro para fora nos niveis altos que faz com que o ar por baixo seja aspirado para cima baixando mais a pressão à superficie, o que significa que ela agora se está a intensificar, até custa a acreditar que tenha pela frente tantas dificuldades.


----------



## loukima (14 Set 2007 às 12:11)

Vince,

Caso o trajecto se conforme mais a norte das Caraíbas, que reflexos pode ter por exemplo na Jamaica, para onde vou na 2ª feira, dia 17? O tempo ficará muito instável?

Não sei se pode afectar o trajectos dos voôs por exemplo.....


Para além da Ingrid, existe mais algum distúrbio a acompanhar, para o período de  17 a 24 de Setembro?


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 12:56)

loukima disse:


> Vince,
> Caso o trajecto se conforme mais a norte das Caraíbas, que reflexos pode ter por exemplo na Jamaica, para onde vou na 2ª feira, dia 17? O tempo ficará muito instável?
> Não sei se pode afectar o trajectos dos voôs por exemplo.....



Não, com o cenário actual a Jamaica não terá qualquer problema com a Ingrid. Mesmo que por acaso se intensificasse muito, o pior que poderia acontecer seria uma ou outra banda mais alargada com nuvens, mas seria como um qualquer outro dia nas Caraíbas, em que por vezes há trovoadas durante algum tempo de depois passa.



loukima disse:


> Para além da Ingrid, existe mais algum distúrbio a acompanhar, para o período de  17 a 24 de Setembro?



De momento não há qualquer disturbio, apenas algumas ondas tropicais desorganizadas. Destas só algumas se tornam disturbios, e destes só alguns se desenvolvem. Para já não há nada, mas é possível que algo apareça nos próximos dias, pois é o normal em Setembro. Mas se aparecer, já sabem que demora o seu tempo a desenvolver-se e a deslocar-se, dependendo da localização e velocidade.

Para longo prazo, eu não gosto de falar muito nisso, mas de facto alguns modelos mostram qualquer coisa a desenvolver-se no dia 21 no SW do Mar das Caraíbas a norte do Panamá e a dirigir-se para o canal do Yukatan entrando no Golfo do México. Mas como disse, não gosto de falar nisso porque os modelos a tão longo prazo tem valor nulo, é pura ficção, todas as semanas ou mesmo todos os dias mostram qualquer coisa a desenvolver-se aqui ou ali a tão longo prazo.


*NHC*
Mais uma actualização do NHC (Public Advisory#8), e mais um pequeno desvio mais para norte, como podem ver nesta animação:


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 17:19)

Para quem vai de férias para as Caraíbas neste fim de semana, boas notícias.
Acho que podem quase com segurança esquecer a Ingrid. 

O NHC fez mais uma actualização, e antecipou o downgrade da Ingrid para depressão tropical já para Domingo, no anterior aviso era apenas na 3ªfeira.

As razões para este optimismo ? Simples. A ULL/TUTT (Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough) que eu falei há umas horas atrás  já não é uma previsão, é uma realidade, as últimas imagens de satélite do Vapor de água não enganam, e a Ingrid começou a ser seriamente afectada nas últimas 2 ou 3 horas, e as condições hostis estão teoricamente apenas agora a começar.






O NHC usaram nas _Discussions_ a expressão "uma lança no coração", o que não é muito usual, normalmente só usam termos técnicos. Os ciclones tropicais são forças poderosas na natureza, mas há outras mais discretas que o são ainda mais. E como costuma dizer o colega Minho, o Jet é que manda em tudo.



> HOWEVER...THIS INTENSITY IS NOT EXPECTED TO LAST SINCE *INGRID IS
> HEADING TOWARD A STRONGER THAN NORMAL SHEARED ENVIRONMENT. THE
> STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WESTERLY WINDS FORECAST BY GLOBAL MODELS ARE
> ALREADY OBSERVED ON SATELLITE IMAGERY AND ARE IMPINGING ON THE
> ...



Em teoria, a Ingrid nos próximos dias será "decapitada" da sua convecção tal a intensidade do Shear, e sobrará apenas uma despida circulação à superficie.  Vamos ver se as previsões seconfirmam. Sobre o futuro  da Ingrid ainda pouco se sabe, se sobreviverá a estas condições hostis ou se morrerá. Há alguns infelizmente bem conhecidos casos  de sistemas tropicais que acabaram por sobreviver a algo de idêntico a isto e depois renasceram, sendo o mais conhecido o devastador furacão Andrew de 1992.Pelo que as Bermudas (ou menos provável a costa leste dos EUA) devem continuar a seguir com atenção os próximos dias da Ingrid.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 21:38)

Mais uma previsão do NHC a reforçar a tendêndia de hoje. 
Enfraquecimento da Ingrid para Depressão Tropical já amanhã à tarde em vez de Domingo conforme a anterior estimativa. Trajecto cada vez mais para norte, eventualmente rumo às Bermudas, isto se a Ingrid sobreviver.


----------



## Cinda (14 Set 2007 às 21:53)

Olá Vince

Não me posso ir embora para Punta Cana, sem lhe agradecer toda a informaçao disponibilizada. Vou tranquila, depois de tantos dias de ansiedade...amanhã é dia de levantar cedito, pois resido em Aveiro.
Os meus parabéns pelo excelente trabalho.
Quando regressar, aqui virei dar uma palavrinha.

Cumprimentos


----------



## CMPunk (14 Set 2007 às 22:52)

Bem acho que têm razão, secalhar o Ingrid vai morrer, não passou de um susto.
Mas é mlehor eu não falar muito porque pode ele aguentar, mas acho que não deve haver perigo para quem vai viajar, pos ele esta cada vez a ir mais para Norte.

Imagem de Satelite


----------



## loukima (14 Set 2007 às 23:44)

A confirmarem-se as previsões, é um alívio para mim!!! Assim já posso partir descansado para a Jamaica na segunda feira.

Um obrigado a todos pelas constantes actualizações.

Prometo deixar aqui algumas fotos do clima jamaicano.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 08:59)

Sem grandes alterações as últimas previsões do NHC em relação às últimas de ontem. A única coisa a salientar é que o NHC prevê que a Ingrid se mantenha como depressão tropical no Oceano pelo menos até ao final do período da previsão.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 12:53)

A INGRID durante a noite até parece que resistiu razoavelmente, mas agora de manhã pelo visivel parece muito maltratada... O muito vento nos niveis altos é bem visivel, a trazer muitas nuvens das Caraíbas.






Provavelmente cairá mesmo para depressão tropical esta tarde como se previa ontem.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 19:57)

Ingrid é agora uma Depressão Tropical como previsto.
Em termos de trajecto, há um desvio para a esquerda no final da previsão. O LLC tem resistido bem às condições, e é possivel que a Ingrid volte a crescer um pouco mal as condições hostis diminuam um pouco ao longo dos próximos dias.









> AN UPPER-LEVEL MID-OCEANIC TROUGH...MUCH STRONGER THAN NORMAL FOR
> SEPTEMBER...HAS BECOME ESTABLISHED OVER THE ATLANTIC RESULTING IN
> STRONG WESTERLY FLOW OVER INGRID. CONSEQUENTLY...THE CLOUD PATTERN
> HAS DETERIORATED AND INGRID IS BECOMING A JUST LARGE SWIRL OF LOW
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 10:20)

Não há grandes mudanças com a Ingrid, a grande questão continua a ser se o LLC sobreviverá mais 2 ou 3 dias, se sobreviver as coisas poderão tornar-se diferentes a partir daí. Os modelos já divergem muito em relação a esse futuro.









> THE CENTER OF INGRID CANNOT BE SEEN IN CONVENTIONAL IMAGERY...AND
> THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY RECENT MICROWAVE PASSES. MY BEST...BUT
> UNCERTAIN...GUESS AT THE INITIAL MOTION IS 280/10. INGRID IS
> EXPECTED TO REMAIN IN A RELATIVELY HIGH-SHEAR ENVIRONMENT FOR THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 21:53)

Tal como referi nos post's desde ontem, a grande dúvida destes dias era saber se a Ingrid resistiria ao inferno do shear. Aparentemente sim, está a preservar o LLC, e já não falta muito para as condições hostis deste fim de semana começarem a diminuir gradualmente.

Daí que o NHC pela primeira vez já coloque a Ingrid a reintensificar-se novamente para tempestade tropical, lá para 5ªfeira.
A situação é bastante confusa e muito dificil de prever, e isso nota-se bem no tom do texto do meteorologista do NHC abaixo transcrita






Discussion:



> AFTER BECOMING A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED THIS MORNING...THE
> SATELLITE PRESENTATION OF INGRID HAS AGAIN DETERIORATED.  THE CLOUD
> PATTERN HAS BECOME QUITE RAGGED...DEEP CONVECTION IS LIMITED...AND
> THE LOW CLOUD LINES DEPICTING THE CIRCULATION HAVE BECOME
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2007 às 09:10)

Não é fácil o trabalho dos meteorologistas. Depois de ontem ter dado sinais de que estaria a resistir mais do que se suponha antes, nas últimas 6 horas quase que parece que se dissipou. O NHC voltou a colocar a previsão dos próximos dias para depressão tropical, provavelmente por segurança, a ver o que acontece hoje. Esperemos que seja mesmo a morte dela e que não haja surpresas pois começa novamente a ter o trajecto demasiado próximo das ilhas.













> TROPICAL DEPRESSION INGRID WEAKENS JUST EAST OF THE NORTHERN
> LEEWARD ISLANDS. AT 17/0300 UTC IT IS CENTERED NEAR 17.4N 59.4W
> OR ABOUT 140 NM E OF THE LESSER ANTILLES MOVING WEST AT 8 KT.
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WIND SPEED IS 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO 35 KT.
> ...


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2007 às 10:29)

O NHC na última actualização, antevê uma dissipação até amanhã, emitiu também o seu ultimo aviso sobre o Ingrid, (a não ser que ocorra desenvolvimentos significativos e entao retomem os avisos publicos regulares).









> ...INGRID DISSIPATING EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS...
> 
> SATELLITE IMAGERY THIS MORNING INDICATES THAT TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> INGRID IS DISSIPATING.
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 14:48)

A *INGRID* aparentemente rescuscitou...

Apesar de não estar no site do NHC, está no do NRL, pelo que já deve ser oficial. 
E se preserva o nome é porque nunca chegou a perder a LLC original, pelo que como mandam as regras, mantem o nome.

Em breve deve haver avisos do NHC.


----------

